# Help me name my Mandarin Dragonette



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I have actually named all my SW fish. I just got this guy and need to come up with a name. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## CichlidNewb (Apr 2, 2013)

Cant think of a name, but wow!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa... he is STUNNING! I'd name him Adonis, the god of beauty and desire.

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Romad said:


> Whoa... he is STUNNING! I'd name him Adonis, the god of beauty and desire.
> 
> Congrats :thumbsup:


love it! Adonis it is! :-D


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

srsly, gwen, he doesn't look too happy in your tank. i think you should send him to ME!!! 

what a gorgeous fish, congrats! more pics, pleeeeease!!!


----------

